
The Best Encoding Settings for Your 4k 360 3D VR Videos - opticalflow
http://www.purplepillvr.com/best-encoding-settings-resolution-for-4k-360-3d-vr-videos/
======
opticalflow
Very thorough article, with lots of good research and information.

